# Young hen with bubbly eyes



## Quirk (Jan 5, 2021)

My wife and I have a small flock of 7 hens that live in our backyard in Colorado. They are young and have yet to produce any eggs.

One of our hens, Opalopteryx, has had bubbly eye discharge for a couple weeks now. We tried a powdered antibiotic in their water, and most recently have given her (and one other symptomatic chicken named YiQi) two IM doses of LA-200 (.2cc per lb) two days apart as recommended elsewhere on the internet. YiQi's eyes seem to have cleared up, but Opal's are the same.

Thing is, the eye discharge is the only symptom. She's big, her comb is healthy and red, and she talks a lot. No breathing issues, no nasal discharge, no sneezing. The only other thing I can mention is that she has spent a bit more time by herself lately. Another (old) thread I read on here made me think it could be an allergic reaction, so my wife is out buying Children's Benadryl to see if that reduces the symptoms.

If that doesn't work, we are not sure what route to take. We've discussed extending the antibiotic treatment, lowering the dose and increasing frequency, and dividing the dose between injection and oral administration.

Any advice is appreciated, and if needed I can provide more information.

Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Denagard. That's a placeholder for the moment. 

I wish you were here to show off your flock and not because the girls have something going on. Especially that young. 

OK, about the Denagard. I had to do a little checking before suggesting it. It is possible they're suffering from Mycoplasma G. I'm sure you've seen this is a chronic condition but studies with Denagard have shown total clearing if administered early in the infection. 

Please keep us posted on how they do.


----------



## Quirk (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you for the suggestion. We have been operating under the assumption of MG, but we have not looked into Denagard. I will check it out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Treat the whole flock when you get it. Not sure how difficult that's going to be now with all the restrictions now for buying drugs for our beasts.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Treat the whole flock when you get it. Not sure how difficult that's going to be now with all the restrictions now for buying drugs for our beasts.


Yes, all the birds will need treated.


----------

